# Can't do sit-ups. Am I still eligible?



## BeejMilnet (4 Dec 2011)

A while back I had some surgeries on my lower back, around my tailbone area to remove a cyst. The area where I had the surgeries is still numb and it hurts to put too much pressure on the area, and because of this I cannot do sit-ups. I can do everything else fine, run, lift heavy objects, push-ups, crunches, I just can't do sit-ups. I was wondering if I would be turned down by the military because of this. I've contacted both the recruiting website and my local recruiting centre, and the answer I got back was maybe. Would anyone here know any more about this? 

I searched around a bit here and didn't find anything, I'm sorry if this has been answered already.


----------



## m.k (4 Dec 2011)

it is part of the standardized CF expres test, I doubt they would change it to suit your needs. I imagine you would be told to try again when you are feeling better.


----------



## Ayrsayle (5 Dec 2011)

Likely answer is probably not - there are no deviations from the standard express test that I am aware of and when asked the psp staff here at school were perplexed by the question. I assume accommodation could occur once you are a serving member, but not likely until after basic - not before or during.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Dec 2011)

You will not be enrolled in the CF.

Even if, for some reason, you were to squeeze in, you will not pass the PT test and will be shown the door.


----------



## KennyE (2 Feb 2012)

I would just wait for your back to heal. I don't know when you had the cyst removed but if you are unable to do sit ups even after the back heals, then there probably isn't much hope. Unless they change the PT test, you can't just sit out for certain parts.


----------



## Dirt Digger (3 Feb 2012)

The CF Express Operations Manual does have a short section regarding physiological limitations (Google to find the pdf copy).  It allows for a member to apply for a modified protocol, "in rare or unusual circumstances."  I'm not sure how this would apply on application, or if your situation would allow you to do a "situp-esque" excercise that the powers would accept as a modification to the standard situp protocol.

I have a modified protocol on file, so I know you can get them.   It allows me to do pushups on my knuckles due to low mobility in my left wrist.   Never really been a big deal with the testing staff - most are curious about how long the approval took - about 6 months for the paperwork and I have to present the response memo each time I do my Express.


----------

